# Hip and elbow X-Ray



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had ever done this and if the right time to do is at 2 years old when the dog is theoretically done growing? I want to do some sports with Bernie but I want to make sure he is fit and healthy for them when the time is right. I was reading online and I found out that the price is somewhere in between 150-250 bucks for them, I'd rather spend that and make sure he won't get hurt at the end.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone?.....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I have done those tests and they are ususally through OFA and/or PENN hip tests. The prices you quoted sound reasonable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have done hip x-rays on several of my dogs you can do them at about 18 months. I do not think you need OFA or penn hip since you are not breeding just regular x-rays done by a vet who knows what they are looking at. Even with a dog who does not have perfect hips you can still do sports.
Vixen my #1 agility dog has mild hip dysplaisa but it has never bothered her. I keep her fit and in shape and at 10 years old you would never know she has mild dysplaisa.
That is also why she is spayed.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there,
Here it costs about 75-100 for the hip x-ray, and about 135 for the elbows. I know it is more in different states. With it only being 45 dollars to send both sets of xrays in, to OFA it does not make sense not to send them in. If you are already going to spend 200-300 to get them done, you may as well send them in. Not every vet knows know how to read an xray.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I read an article on how some x-ray techs sometimes screw up the xrays by positioning the dogs legs the wrong way. I was curious to find out what everyone's thought was on this.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have done hip x-rays on several of my dogs you can do them at about 18 months. I do not think you need OFA or penn hip since you are not breeding just regular x-rays done by a vet who knows what they are looking at. Even with a dog who does not have perfect hips you can still do sports.
> Vixen my #1 agility dog has mild hip dysplaisa but it has never bothered her. I keep her fit and in shape and at 10 years old you would never know she has mild dysplaisa.
> That is also why she is spayed.


good to know thanks for the input by the way this is offtopic but the UKC obedience novice class when they say they use an honoring dog. Does that mean they have another dog present through out the trial? I read the differences between the AKC and UKC novice class and I am starting to think the UKC is a lot tougher to start out with..


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, the vet techs can screw up the xrays, by positioning the dog wrong, so can the vet. So, you may want to call around, and find a vet that has already done quite a few, and knows what they are doing.

In UKC novice, the dog must hold a down while the other dog works, for only one routine, not the whole trial. Also, the recall is over a jump instead of on the flat, like AKC.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bethb2007 said:


> Yes, the vet techs can screw up the xrays, by positioning the dog wrong, so can the vet. So, you may want to call around, and find a vet that has already done quite a few, and knows what they are doing.
> 
> In UKC novice, the dog must hold a down while the other dog works, for only one routine, not the whole trial. Also, the recall is over a jump instead of on the flat, like AKC.


Yea I saw that the recall is done with the jump, what is the routine that the 'honoring" dog does while the dog is down? is it any random or is it a specific one? BY the way is the downed dog on leash or off leash?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I definitely spent like almost 500.00 on Indigos hips and elbows... This makes me want to look at my reciept from the vet. Indigos didn't make it to the OFA.. at first it was my slacker butt that put them in my trunk and forgot about them, I cleaned my car out and brought them in the house... whereeee Indigo and Pig got ahold of them. I was PO'd needless to say.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I agree find a vet who has done hips and elbows and knows what they are looking at. IDK if I would spend the money to OFA a pet but that is just me. I have done x-rays on my pets and they look fine for sports, OFA is only if I am going to breed them but then again that is just my opinion. If you just want to make sure they are sound a simple x-ray will show you how bad or good the hips are if it is done right. You don't need them to be picky like an OFA.


In the honor you will have to down your dog while someone does the heel on lead, figure eight, stand for exam, and heel free I believe. You are paired at random with someone else in the trail. I might have to look at the rules again I can't fully remember. You are about 8-10 feet away and yes your dog is off leash. I have a UKC show coming up March 13-14 I will post video for you.
There is also a 1 min sit off leash with a group of dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/2009ObedienceRulebook.pdf

Sorry the down is only for the heel on leash and figure eight.

Novice and Open classes include an honoring exercise that
requires the presence of two dogs in the ring until the completion
of the Heel and Figure 8 exercises. The dog performing
the exercises is called the "working" dog. The "honoring"
dog performs a "down" exercise in the ring while the working
dog performs the other exercises. Since most exhibitors prefer
their dog to work the exercises before serving as the honoring
dog, many clubs choose to provide a courtesy dog to
serve as honoring dog for the first working dog in the class,
and as working dog for the last honoring dog in the class. It
is preferable that the courtesy dog not be entered in the event.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pen hip has to be done a certain way and only certified people can do it.
I have done OFA several times but I may be changing over to paying an ortho specialist instead to eval the rads instead.
Go to a vet with digital xrays...it is so much better!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Go to a vet with digital xrays...it is so much better!


This was another thing that I have learned too lol. not only did i waste that money for a cool dog toy, but I went to an old school vet!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This was another thing that I have learned too lol. not only did i waste that money for a cool dog toy, but I went to an old school vet!!


Lesson learned ....right?
I learned $70 Lugz boots make great pit bull chew toys!....lol
and so did my Antique Sega Genesis!....lol
When you are going to send OFA rads the vet is actually supposed to ship them from the clinic.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe man! RIP sega! I had one of those growing up and they were awesome!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Awe man! RIP sega! I had one of those growing up and they were awesome!


I had Foot Brawl.... :flush:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Lesson learned ....right?
> I learned $70 Lugz boots make great pit bull chew toys!....lol
> and so did my Antique Sega Genesis!....lol
> When you are going to send OFA rads the vet is actually supposed to ship them from the clinic.


LMAO I think the most expensive dog beds I bought were like 600.00... they learned that my AC ducts under the house were nice and cool durring the summer!!!

Heh, I didn't know that either! I still have the chewed up ones at the house, but don't think the OFA wants those!!!! Next time I go in (it'll be at least a year from now I'll push the shipping off on my vet). I was the second person to have her do these for them. She looked at me weird when I asked to have them done to be honest with ya.


----------

